# Turns out I have a cat..



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, silly me not even realizing.

Hi Im Kei and about 2 weeks ago this lovely tortie and white kitten shows up at my doorstep and demands to be let in. Needless to say I was a little confused (and so was the kitten). I know the cats in my area but this one I had never seen before. 
Figuring she was lost I took her in and the next day I got her scanned for microchips at the vet (nothing there) and put up posters. Called the shelter and they didnt know anything but she could tell that many kittens are being let go in my area recently, I could take her to the shelter right away or the cat would legelly be considered my responsibility (strange rule).
Well, long story short I decided to keep her and look for her owner on my own, but nothing so far and frankly I dont mind, shes a really lovely cat and Ill be happy to keep her.
Vet estimated her to be around 4-5 months old so shes a lively one but very sweet and seems right at home :love2
I've decided to name her Harley after the Batman character (she reminds me of her).

So I guess thats my story, looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Kei. I'm glad you adopted her. The shelters are over crowded.


----------



## Keeping August (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kei!


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Smirkitty said:


> Congratulations! And welcome . We do have a covercharge though, we need pics!


Happy to provide :kittyturn


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

What a doll! I love her coloring...


----------



## xThatsMex (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Kei! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kittens are funny, how they are able to find owners, lol. Gotta love em!
My local shelter charges $10 to drop off a cat!


----------



## Meeowmie (Sep 21, 2010)

gratz!


----------



## Himimom (Sep 24, 2010)

She is just beautiful!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Harley is lovely! Such pretty colouring and markings, and such a sweet face.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations, you have been chosen


----------



## cobra4246 (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations that is one nice looking cat


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

How warm and wonderful of you to take in a homeless cat and take care of it 
There should be more people like you in the world. Welcome


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

What a fortunate cat!


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.



crazycatlady88 said:


> Kittens are funny, how they are able to find owners, lol. Gotta love em!
> My local shelter charges $10 to drop off a cat!


Here its more like 50-70$ (different currency). But even if it was free I didnt want to surrender her to an uncertain fate.


----------



## Cahill (Sep 30, 2010)

I absolutely adore tortoiseshell cats. I think their furs are awesome. I used to own a tortoiseshell cat and we were pretty close. It didn't take a liking to anyone else except for me. My mom adopted that cat and her daughter cat at the local animal shelter about 8 years ago after their owner passed away in a traffic accident. They were already oldish at the time and both have since passed on though.


----------



## DJEtzel (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome, adorable kitty!


----------



## mom2paisley (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazing how cats know where to go when they need something. Looks like she thought your house looked like a nice place to live.


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Here its more like 50-70$ (different currency). But even if it was free I didnt want to surrender her to an uncertain fate.


 Eek, that's a lot of cash.


----------



## shortfieldbreak (Oct 1, 2010)

Gratz Kei. I used to know a girl by that name. I also used to have an adorable tortie who followed me like a lost puppy. I miss them both. ...sigh.


----------

